# Yet ANOTHER Kijiji rant...



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

___________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have had that happen many times as well. Unkown as to why they do that


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> What's with guys who e-mail you "If your ____ is still available, I'll definitely take it! Just e-mail me and let me know the best time to come by and pick it up."
> 
> ...and when I reply "I'm free tonight, tomorrow night or anytime Saturday afternoon. I live downtown. Let me know what time is best for you and I'll send you directions to my place."
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much. First guy to show with the cash gets it. I've had the reverse happen. I email someone saying I'll take it and I never hear from them. I just have to assume that it sold and they couldn't bother telling me.
I had one guy respond to an email I sent saying i'd take their item. Problem was it was about 3 months later. I said sorry not interested anymore. He responded saying "Thanks for wasting my time"


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Cold feet?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I had one guy respond to an email I sent saying i'd take their item. Problem was it was about 3 months later. I said sorry not interested anymore. He responded saying "Thanks for wasting my time"


it probably wasn't at the time, but it is funny. 
i've had similar results to what everyone has posted, only on craig's list instead of kijiji


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. First guy to show with the cash gets it. I've had the reverse happen. I email someone saying I'll take it and I never hear from them. I just have to assume that it sold and they couldn't bother telling me.
> I had one guy respond to an email I sent saying i'd take their item. Problem was it was about 3 months later. I said sorry not interested anymore. He responded saying "Thanks for wasting my time"


Well, it made me laugh.
If you want to sell something, keep at it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Whenever I'm interested in a guitar or bass, I always ask how much it weighs when I first contact the seller. I can't tell you how many times I get responses like "I don't know, it doesn't matter, do you want it or not?" or something along those lines. Jeez. It matters to _me_, cuz I have to wear the damned thing for 3 hours, so if you can't be bothered to find out for me, I'm moving along.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I had one guy respond to an email I sent saying i'd take their item. Problem was it was about 3 months later. I said sorry not interested anymore. He responded saying "Thanks for wasting my time"


I hope you thanked him for his prompt response.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

As far as people asking if an item is still available - I don't even respond to emails like that. 

My ads clearly state that the item is still available as long as the ad is viewable and I will ignore/delete any reponses asking if the item is still available. I may be losing out on sales, but it hasn't really hurt me at all, and it does filter out some of the chimps out there.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going through the reverse right now with a seller. He takes two days to respond to my e-mails and has missed two tries at meeting me to make the exchange. WTF? Do you want to sell it or not?????


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Jordan:

I hate Kijiji, but...

I feel your pain.

Best of luck,
Marvin


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Big_Daddy said:


> I'm going through the reverse right now with a seller. He takes two days to respond to my e-mails and has missed two tries at meeting me to make the exchange. WTF? Do you want to sell it or not?????


i went through something like that recently. it gave me a bad vibe so i cancelled it. funny how that happened somehow to be exactly 1 second before he was about to tell me he was on his way. and wanted to give me attitude. turned out after all, i got a way better deal alot closer to home. oh, and i got to try it for a few days before i actually bought it.


----------



## shortstrings (Oct 20, 2008)

You gotta wonder if sometimes there trying to figure out when your not gonna be home. why buy it if you can steal it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well I have had two successful car purchases in the last month. The last one the owner was in Africa.. for real. Good and fair deals both of them. Sad but we wrote the first one off in two weeks.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Guitar:40 year old semi acoustic, not well known brand, no case, no accessories, as is $125 (already lowered my price from advertised price)
Buyer: young teenager - will send his parents to pick it up, no need to try it out, thought it looked cool.
Kid, 'What shape is it in?" Me, "playable condition, not bad for a 40 year old guitar but it's not comparable to a $400 guitar"
Kid, "Can you play metal and grunge on it, are the pickups hot?" Me, explained the characteristics of old import guitars, etc, etc....
Parents arrive 1 1/2 late from scheduled time.
Parents, "We give you $100 because we come 1 hour away" (they were actually close by on a hospital visit)
Me, "No, $125 is the lowest"
Them, "We want strap, stand, box and cord, is it tuned?" Me, "No, no ,no, no and yes"

bottom line...a lot of BS to go through to break even on this deal


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't imagine why you guys put up with this crap... I'm an evil seller... if someone asks stupid questions (aka: questions that are answered with a couple minutes Internet research), I'll answer with a URL and tell them that further Qs that waste my time will be ignored. I delete all people who make "offers" via email without seeing the item in person. And if someone says they're coming to see something, don't show, and want to set up another appointment, I'll let them, but I tell them the price went up $25 for them, for wasting my time. True story: I had one guy come over, hum and haw and wank on a $2200 guitar (I'm asking $1400 for it) for about an hour, then offer me $1000 for it. I told him to get out. He said, okay, I'll take it at full price. I told him it was too late, I was insulted, that I had three other people waiting to hear from me if he took it or not, and he could get the hell out now. I sold it the next day to a kid who could barely play, but was absolutely in love with it, and wanted it more than anything... I just don't have time for jerks... I set fair prices on good gear and I don't need the money - screw the grief. Everything sells eventually...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I try not to get emotional about kijiji and e-bay dealings. If somebody makes me a low ball offer I politely decline and that's about it. If somebody asks $1400 or $1500, I have no problem offering $1000. We'll probably end up around $1300 after going back and forth once or twice or we politely walk away. It doesn't have to be an argument. It's a common process people use all over the world to trade (moreso in Mexico and South America). I know some people don't enjoy that process. I can take it or leave it but it doesn't irritate me.


Certainly people not showing up is a drag. THAT alone is enough to queer a deal.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I think most people offer lower because they think you have asked more than you really want because you are going to have to bargain and take less than the asking price anyway. Does that make sense?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Easy... it's because, as much as it sucks, it's still the best way to sell something that you need to sell.
> 
> If you don't really need or want to sell something, then yah, it's a lot less headache.


Yep. Although it would probably sell faster online through say, a message board or ebay, I don't want to deal with shipping. Local deals are usually quick and done. No fees, no shipping costs, etc.

On the topic though, another irritating thing is when a seller has multiple items listed in the same ad (with photos) and then updates the status of some of the items to "SOLD". Why not just delete the item from the ad completely? Same thing with sellers who don't take down the ad, but update it to say "SOLD". Just delete the friggin ad then.

I've also found as a seller that I specifically need to say in my ad, "no trades please". No, I don't want to trade for your pink 80's Ibanez hair metal guitar, thanks.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There is definitely a certain amount of crap dealing on Kijiji/Craigs. But in the end, the actual transactions have always gone smoothly for me. I can actually say that every person I have dealt with has been cool. I have even ended up having coffee with a few lol. It's just sorting through the deadbeats to get to that point lol.

I have found with some items it's easy to put them on consignment at my buddies music store in town lately though. There are consignment fees, but people also seem to be willing to pay a bit more at the store which usually offsets the fees. So I generally try selling things there first now, and if they don't sell I list them. But the last 3 guitars have all sold within a week at his store, and I got more for them than I would have likely got off Kijiji/Craigs.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I had much more success on Kijiji recently, than on here. I sold 3 seperate pedals via Kijiji, and only had two flakey emails: one where a guy said he'd take one of the pedals and then never got back in touch. Another lowball offer that I just ignored.

On here, I had one guy say he'd take a pedal. I then got a PM from 2nd user, offering to buy it immediately. I had to turn him down saying that 1st guy was taking it. Then, 1st guy responds and said he has changed his mind - didn't want it any more. Nice! thanks guy. By the time I got back in touch with the 2nd guy, he had already bought something else.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> What's with guys who e-mail you "If your ____ is still available, I'll definitely take it! Just e-mail me and let me know the best time to come by and pick it up."
> 
> ...and when I reply "I'm free tonight, tomorrow night or anytime Saturday afternoon. I live downtown. Let me know what time is best for you and I'll send you directions to my place."
> 
> ...


I've only been guilty of that once, was going to buy a bass and my Grandfather went into the hospital. Two weeks later he died, I ended up forgetting everything else that was on the go.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

In any Kijiji ad I tell people to leave their phone number if they want a reply and tell them if they do not leave a phone number, I'll delete their reply. Works wonders! I have never had a problem selling anything and I also don't get any tire kickers. Everyone I get is a bona fide interested buyer.


----------

